

Think twice before you send: This app can save Snapchats forever - daegloe
http://gigaom.com/2013/10/14/think-twice-before-you-send-this-app-can-save-snapchats-forever/

======
Sektor
I didn't know what snapchat was, so I had a quick read. I really don't see how
this does anything that taking a screenshot wont, or does snapchat do videos
too or somehow block the screenshot function on non-jailbroken devices?

